# Oliver: Splash'N



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

What a happy boy!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Another beautiful picture....this time of the handsome Oliver!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

He looks like he is having so much fun!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Super picture!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture of your gorgeous boy, he sure is one happy boy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A wonderful moment caught in time. Very nice


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome shot of you, Oliver!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Is it Oliver, water, good camera or your photographic skills, or all together, I do not know but the picture is great.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

What a great pictures! It looks like he's having so much fun!!! Makes me wish we lived on the water.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

The perfect exposure!!! Oliver looks soooo happy and pleased with himself! Definately worthy of a frame. You just can't help but smile looking at that photograph ...thank you for the smile!

Pete


----------



## vasukinv (Aug 4, 2012)

Brilliant photography!


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great shot and of course a handsome boy!


----------



## Max and Family (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful picture


Sent from Max's Mom's iPhone


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He looks gorgeous!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

What a beautiful photo, thanks for sharing!


----------

